# Your weekend



## corazon (Oct 5, 2006)

The weekend is almost here!  
What are your big plans?


----------



## tntvermilion (Oct 5, 2006)

Tomorrow is our anniversary, so after we get the kids done at softball, band, and football, they are going to stay the weekend with grandma and grandpa and we are going to get in the car and drive.  Thought maybe we would head up towards Michigan.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, it's Thanksgiving here!!!  Saturday is Farmer's Market, work in garden, start the prep.  Sunday is Turkey Day, and Monday is leftover Turkey Day!


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 5, 2006)

Our plans are somewhat melancholy. Sat.(Oct.7) is the 7th year passing date of my son Jymm.Kiersten is coming home from college for the weekend with he boyfriend.We will all go to the cemetary and decorate his grave for Halloween.Laugh and cry,sharing memories good and bad.Then we will come home and I'll make baked ziti, garlic bread, antipasti salad and chocolate cheese cake for dessert (some of Jymm's favorites) to celebrate his life.We'll play a cassette we have of him playing his guitar and singing,candles will be lit and we'll all wish he could be here  physically playing his guitar and singing instead of memorex.Wishing you all lots of happy memory making days this weekend.Love and energy,  Vicki


----------



## GB (Oct 5, 2006)

Saturday my wife is bringing out daughter to a birthday party where they will go see an Elmo show (my daughter calls him lala ) so I will have the house to myself. I think I will surprise DW by painting the downstairs which is going to be the play room. She has been dying to have it painted for a while so that should be a nice surprise for her.

Sunday I am not sure what we are doing, but I hope it involved eating something yummy.


----------



## mugsy27 (Oct 5, 2006)

gotta give my 4 year old lab a bath...she stinkin up the house!!

other than that...plenty of beer - bbq - and football!!  

ahhh..the life of a single guy!


----------



## amber (Oct 5, 2006)

I have yet to go apple picking.  Each weekend we wanted to go, something came up.  So, I hope we get apples this weekend, and pumpkins.  Probably mow the lawn for the last time and then put the mower away for the winter.  Going to the dump with hazzardous waste (old monitor, tv, etc.), probably cut back some of my perennials...and the usual stuff like grocery shopping, laundry.  Think I'll go buy some Halloween decorations and get the front porch looking festive


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 5, 2006)

Saturday- RED RIVER SHOOTOUT (OU/Texas game)

The rest of the weekend, probably watch more football and walk around the city to shoot some pictures.  We lost our hard drive which had 5 years worth of pictures in it, so I am going try to reshoot some and start over.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 5, 2006)

GB, that's a wonderful surprise for your wife!  AND, you get to avoid a couple hours of listening to Elmo   (I know, I know, I better learn to like him fast)!

Vicki, sending you hugs.

Here, I am hoping that DH is able to keep his promise of taking our daughter for the afternoon one day and letting me clean.  I can deal with clutter and dust to a point and then I freak out.  And I'm freaking! Other than that, there's not much planned.  If the weather's good and we have time I'd like to go to the botanical gardens.  We haven't been there since the summer so I'm anxious to see what all they've planted for the fall.  Sofie loves the butterfly house they have there, too.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2006)

workin' a double on saturday, then going home and gonna thatch and break the soil under the apple tree (about a 30 foot diameter) and spread some grass seed. also, since it's a pain to try to cut the grass against one side of the foundation of the house, i'm gonna put down a weed barrier and cover it with crushed limestone. a few cu. yds should do it.

not sure about sunday. recent posts have me thinking of a trip to new hope, pa. http://www.experiencebuckscounty.com/new-hope.html 
yes, it's in my county.  

or maybe to an octoberfest, or harvest festival at an orchard. have to read tonight's newspaper.

last sunday was really cool. we went to a huge chusok festival (korean thanksgiving). it was fun, but next year i'm bringing a translator.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 5, 2006)

New Hope's beautiful this time of year, Bucky.  There's always something going on, too.  I haven't been there in years, but I love it.  Funny, I lived closer to it when I lived in Jersey than I do now in PA!


----------



## vagriller (Oct 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> workin' a double on saturday, then going home and gonna thatch and break the soil under the apple tree (about a 30 foot diameter) and spread some grass seed. also, since it's a pain to try to cut the grass against one side of the foundation of the house, i'm gonna put down a weed barrier and cover it with crushed limestone. a few cu. yds should do it.



Are you going to put a mulch bed under the tree? It's best for the health of the tree to do that (out to the drip line).

I will be doing yard work too. This weekend I need to replant 2 planter beds that we tore out some large overgrown bushes from. This is a great time to plant, as transplants have all winter to grow new roots and will hold up better when the weather gets hot.


----------



## cloudybutnice (Oct 5, 2006)

Want to get the grass cut if I can get my mower mended and it doesn't rain.


----------



## vagriller (Oct 5, 2006)

cloudybutnice said:
			
		

> Want to get the grass cut if I can get my mower mended and it doesn't rain.



I'd let you borrow mine if you lived in the area. Southeast VA?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 5, 2006)

I am in charge of the pedal tractor pull at the Annapolis MO Freedom Fest.  We have a little cast iron tractor with a metal sled attached.  The kids ride a 50 foot course, and every 10 feet, 2 bricks are set into the sled.

The race is open to 3-6 year olds.  Usually, a big 4 year old or little 5 year old wins--the littler ones are not strong enough, and the bigger ones are too long in the leg to get good leverage.

After that, I am going to plant a couple pounds of garlic in the veggie garden, and some flower bulbs in front of the house.  

And maybe, just maybe, I will find time to vacuum up some of the dog hair that is windrowing in the corners.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2006)

sparrowgrass, that sounds like fun!

pab, we love new hope and lambertville. good food, interesting shopping, some fun stuff to do. one time when we stayed at the lambertville inn, i brought my canoe to go fishing in the morning.
i actually made dw ride upstream in my modified canoe (bench seats replaced with low profile beach chairs, cooler installed in the middle as a footrest, trolling motor mounted on the stern) thru the area, under the bridge. she was terribly embarassed as we passed underneath, at about 1/4 mile per hour. tourists waved to us; i thought it was fun. she laughs about it now every time we go over that bridge. 
i'm gonna look into upcoming events. they should have some festivals soon.

vagriller, i wasn't planning on mulching. i was trying to grow grass under the drip line of the tree. you see, it's not your ordinary apple tree. it's huge!

my mil planted it about 50 years ago, and it's never been pruned that much. 
it's as tall as the roof of our 2 family house. a little over 2 stories. and like i said, the branch spread is about 30 feet, maybe more. it's really a shade tree for the house now, and while the apples (macintosh-like) are edible, most of them go in the mulch, or get fed to my parrots. they're very big this year, bigger than the store's produce, but are a little lumpy and spotty from bugs. i've eaten a few of the larger and blemish free ones with a knife. slicing the apple prevents getting a little green or crunchy brown surprise.

every day from july to october, i have to go around the yard and pick up apples so no one slips on them, they're like ball bearings. and every once in a while, there's a little issac newton thing going on, especially when squirrels chase each other up the tree. i was stupid to put my son's litter box, er, i mean sand box under the tree. he has to wear a helmet if he wants to play in it now.

j/k. i do have to move the sand box to a safer area soon, tho.  

i'm going to add top soil to grade the area and cover a few exposed roots, then seed with a shade mix. 
i'd like to put a circular bench around the trunk, or a planting bed with stone wall edging, or someting like that.

what does mulching do to help a tree? how deep, and what type of mulch is best? what about root or deep watering?


i'm not much of an arborist. what i plant grows, tree, bush, and shrub-wise so i'm happy with that.
i'm more into growing edible things.

flowers hate me, tho. they just mock me after i spend a lot of time and energy planting them, as they die under the soil...


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 5, 2006)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> gotta give my 4 year old lab a bath...she stinkin up the house!!
> 
> other than that...plenty of beer - bbq - and football!!
> 
> ahhh..the life of a single guy!


 
 Mugsy, that's exactly what we're doing except we have 2 stinky labs. It's not just 'the life of a single guy!)


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 5, 2006)

Working... Plus listening to some workmen working (upstairs flat has a leak in the bathroom - it's being fixed on Saturday and Sunday). Hey ho.

Plus I'll think of you VickiQ.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2006)

reading back, sorry i missed it vickiq.
you and yours will be in our thoughts, and in our hearts this weekend.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what our weekend plans are.... 

I'm sure they will include yard work though, if the rain stays away.


----------



## corazon (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, there is some good stuff going on this weekend with all of you.  I hope you all enjoy it.  GB, I'm sure your wife will really appreciate the painting and what a thoughful thing to do for her.

Vicki, we'll be thinking of you.  Sounds like a great way to honor and celebrate your son's life.

Same old here.  Rehearsals both days.  Saturday is one of the other gals bday, so I'm making a cake to take in and we'll enjoy it after all the long, hard work.  I'm hoping to make it to the farmer's market as well.


----------



## amber (Oct 5, 2006)

Vicki, I'm sorry I missed your post.  Sounds like a wonderful way to honor your son's life. Seems like he had good taste in foods too!   Your very fortunate to have a cassestte tape of him playing the guitar and singing.

My thoughts will be with you and your family this Saturday.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 5, 2006)

Since it's the first weekend of the month, it means that Saturday is "Date Day" for Buck and me.  We take the first Saturday of the month to spend together doing something fun.  Could be anything from going to yard sales, junking, having lunch at a new or favorite place, going to the movies, whatever.

This Saturday we're going to the movies to see Black Dahlia.  I've been wanting to see it and Buck is in love with Scarlett Johansson.  We loved her in _Girl with the Pearl Earring,_ which, if you haven't seen it, you should.  After the movie we'll probably take the long way home to enjoy some of the colors beginning to happen in the woods.  We live about 25 miles from the movie theater, so there'll be plenty of countryside to see.  The weather's supposed to be nice, so that will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2006)

We're painting the den this weekend. Hubby wants to get it done before TC's birthday party in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2006)

It's homecoming for the college my DH went to so I might try to do some cooking for a tailgate party.  Other than that I think it will be pretty quiet - except for the football games on TV.

sweet memories VickiQ


----------



## vagriller (Oct 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what does mulching do to help a tree? how deep, and what type of mulch is best? what about root or deep watering?



Benefits of Proper Mulching

Helps maintain soil moisture. Evaporation is reduced, and the need for watering can be minimized.
Helps control weeds. A 2- to 4-inch layer of mulch will reduce the germination and growth of weeds.
Mulch serves as nature’s insulating blanket. Mulch keeps soils warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.
Many types of mulch can improve soil aeration, structure (aggregation of soil particles), and drainage over time.
Some mulches can improve soil fertility.
A layer of mulch can inhibit certain plant diseases.
Mulching around trees helps facilitate maintenance and can reduce the likelihood of damage from “weed whackers” or the dreaded “lawn mower blight.”
Mulch can give planting beds a uniform, well-cared-for look.
Source: http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/mulching.aspx


----------



## vagriller (Oct 5, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> We're painting the den this weekend.



I'll probably end up doing that too. We primered it weeks ago, but still need to paint (it's a sage type of color).


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2006)

Best wishes this weekend, VickiQ.

Minor misery for me this weekend.  Daughter's blowout birthday party is tomorrow night.  She's invited 70 of her closest friends to eat junk and listen to music at our community clubhouse.  HH and I are the only chaperones.

Then, on Saturday, daughter and I get to go shopping for yet another dress for Homecoming, which is _next _weekend.  I went ahead and purchased the dress she is in love with (that still will not fit her when I make her try it on again Sat. morning). So I will be accompanying an angry resentful girl to the stores to find something that is acceptable AND will fit her.  Then on to buy shoes to match the also-ran outfit (if we find one).  I am expecting major tears and angst and reduced choices in evening wear.  I sooooo hope I am wrong about the last sentence.

So hopefully sometime on Sunday I can do the bills and laundry and maybe even cook something not drab for a change.

We need to do the yard work too.  HH is scheduled to share an aerator with the neighbors to poke a bunch of holes in our raggedy lawn to loosen up the soil.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I'll probably end up doing that too. We primered it weeks ago, but still need to paint (it's a sage type of color).


 
Ours will be a taupe color. Now I just need to figure out what colors I want in the rest of the house. I'm sick of white walls!


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 5, 2006)

heartfelt thanks -pa baker,snoop puss,buckytom,mudbug,kitchenelf,amber and corazon-sure hope I haven't forgotten anyone because your thoughts do mean alot to me.lots of love and energy-Vicki


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 5, 2006)

VickiQ-my thoughts are with you this weekend.  Mudbug-I hope you stay sain.  My inlaws are coming in tomorrow - we plan to put up some halloween decorations, maybe hit the pumpkin patch, close the pool, watch my 9-year old nephew play *tackle* (ouch) football and maybe hit the mall. We may go look at some kitchen cabinets and granite - if time permits!


----------



## amber (Oct 5, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Best wishes this weekend, VickiQ.
> 
> Minor misery for me this weekend.  Daughter's blowout birthday party is tomorrow night.  She's invited 70 of her closest friends to eat junk and listen to music at our community clubhouse.  HH and I are the only chaperones.
> 
> ...



Oh my mudbug!  70 friends and only you two as chaperones  Whats the age group?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

70 kids of any age!  EEEK head ache!!!  Good luck Mud!!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2006)

Amber/pdswife, they are all high school freshmen.  I DO have a list of who was invited, to ward off any gate crashers, but I doubt I know half of these "friends."  Fortunately, none of them can drive yet, so I expect to meet a bunch of parents I didn't know before Friday.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 5, 2006)

We will be celebrating my sons 25th birthday on Sunday.  My daughter is cooking.  Christian was really 25 on the 3rd, but he works very long hours.   We will light a special candle for Jymm, VickyQ, and I will give very special and heartfelt thanks for my strong healthy son.


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 5, 2006)

mudbug- i'll be sending huge prayers out for ARCHangels to be surrounding your fort!!! 70 teenagers-holy mackerel!

to add insult to injury for this weekend,I returned a little awhile ago from bringing my father to the hospital-his doctor thinks he's having a heart attack.my father and I are not very close but, he rang my doorbell this afternoon and asked me to take him to the emergency room and could he leave his car in my driveway. He was whisked away for bloodwork and all sorts of tests as soon as we arrived,thank God his doctor called ahead of time.I came home and called my siblings.I still don't know any results.My brother is going to take care of things from here on out as I told him that I really wanted to spend this weekend with my kids and he understood perfectly.Here's the kicker- the thing that is smartsing more than I can put into words right now-my oldest sister thinks I should "get over it"-meaning the death of my son.I can forgive her for not knowing what it's like to lose a child- she has never had children so even relating to a parent- child relationship is out of her realm but, it still hurts.
So with all this emotion I came here. I want to ask each of you once more to hug your children a little tighter this weekend- stare at them one second longer and if you only have pets- that will do too but, please,PLEASE spread a little bit of the love and energy I send to you always,Vicki


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 5, 2006)

Ellen said:
			
		

> We will be celebrating my sons 25th birthday on Sunday. My daughter is cooking. Christian was really 25 on the 3rd, but he works very long hours. We will light a special candle for Jymm, VickyQ, and I will give very special and heartfelt thanks for my strong healthy son.


(((Ellen))) I thank you from the bottom of my heart.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## amber (Oct 5, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> mudbug- i'll be sending huge prayers out for ARCHangels to be surrounding your fort!!! 70 teenagers-holy mackerel!
> 
> to add insult to injury for this weekend,I returned a little awhile ago from bringing my father to the hospital-his doctor thinks he's having a heart attack.my father and I are not very close but, he rang my doorbell this afternoon and asked me to take him to the emergency room and could he leave his car in my driveway. He was whisked away for bloodwork and all sorts of tests as soon as we arrived,thank God his doctor called ahead of time.I came home and called my siblings.I still don't know any results.My brother is going to take care of things from here on out as I told him that I really wanted to spend this weekend with my kids and he understood perfectly.Here's the kicker- the thing that is smartsing more than I can put into words right now-my oldest sister thinks I should "get over it"-meaning the death of my son.I can forgive her for not knowing what it's like to lose a child- she has never had children so even relating to a parent- child relationship is out of her realm but, it still hurts.
> So with all this emotion I came here. I want to ask each of you once more to hug your children a little tighter this weekend- stare at them one second longer and if you only have pets- that will do too but, please,PLEASE spread a little bit of the love and energy I send to you always,Vicki



Vicki, I am so glad you asked your brother to handle things with your dad, you have your hands full right now and need to be with your family.  Im sure your brother will call you to keep you updated.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 5, 2006)

Even though I have to work tomorrow, I just had my bi-weekly manicure and pedicure...so, officially, the weekend has started.

Tomorrow afternoon is a bit of family gathering of some older relatives on my Mom's side of the family.   An aunt and uncle are flying in from CO, and some of us are getting together to say hello.   I'm looking forward to that because I haven't seen them for many years.

Later tomorrow night Lou and I, my (ex)husband and his girlfriend, and our daughter will be celebrating our son's 21st birthday.   (for the record, I was in labour 21 years ago today..., he was born 3:33am 10/6/85.   We may all go to a dance club after that.

Saturday Lou and I will finally get to go apple picking.  We're going to a place that is new to us, at BuckyTom's suggestion.   Picnicing and mulled wine...
We'll be having Paul's Fantasy for dinner on Saturday  night.   That is a recipe from a magnificent tiny mom&pop joint in New Orleans called Ugelsich's.   He was closed for the slow season right before Katrina hit, wondering if it was time to move on...and after Katrina, he decided not to reopen.   What a shame....the line to get into that place was always around the block.
I'm sure we'll hit the hot tub in the evening.

Sunday I'm making lasagna for my son, and we'll all gather for dinner.  I imagine a bike ride is on the docket.   It's looking like it could be another hot tub night.

Lou has the day off on Monday, so naturally, I'm taking the day off as well.  I"d like to go to the Colombus day parade in the city.

My toes look so pretty!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 5, 2006)

Our son David called tonight and invited us out to eat tomorrow night at " Iowa's Oldest Bar and Restaurant ". It's in Balltown, Iowa , which is not far from our town. It has quite a history. They have many wonderful stories to tell. Frank and Jesse James stopped in there in 1876. 
I am lucky to have a copy of the restaurants cookbook. It has good down home recipes. Really looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2006)

joanne l, i'm really curious what's the name of the local high school's sports teams in balltown... (he hee hee. yes i'm immature  )

seriously tho, is it anyhwere near sample, iowa?




our plans have changed, but are set for the weekend.

yaahd work saturday.

apple and punkin' pickin' sunday. not sure if it'll be in pa. or ny state.


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Turkey for us this weekend. Giving thanks for all we have and all we've been blessed with. I'll be saying thanks for all of you here.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2006)

[Here's the kicker- the thing that is smartsing more than I can put into words right now-my oldest sister thinks I should "get over it"-meaning the death of my son.I can forgive her for not knowing what it's like to lose a child- she has never had children so even relating to a parent- child relationship is out of her realm but, it still hurts.

Seems like your sister is the one who needs to "get over it."  Those who've never had children have no concept of what it is like to, first, hold a child under your heart for 9 months and then love him or her for the rest of their/your life.  We have 5 children and have had some near-misses (not of their doing) with two of them.  Your heart just stops when you are faced with something that threatens their lives.

Ditto to amber's comments about your brother handling things.  You have enough on your plate right now.  Take care of yourself.  Lots of hugs your way!!!


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 6, 2006)

We are going on vacation to the Smokey Mountains.  I am excited.  We have a cabin up in the montains in the woods, and I even get to bring my dog.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 6, 2006)

*Buckytom*

They wouldn't have much of a team, there are only 73 people living in Balltown. 
As for Sample Iowa I think you will find it right were you will find Samlpe joisey.     JoAnn


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2006)

rofl joann, can't pull one over on you, huh?

(btw, the joke goes, "where's sample, iowa? near balltown?"
and i respond "umm, i dunno, but there's a sign that says _you're in sample_"...)  

i know, i'm sorry.  

seriously tho, my bil, now serving in iraq, is from hudson city, i-o-way.


----------



## luvs (Oct 7, 2006)

*your weekend?*

we cooked & may well be expecting company.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, the big teen blowout turned out OK on Friday night.  Only half of those invited showed up (thanks be to Jesus).

Note to other parents - do NOT provide M&Ms as a party snack.  They all ended up being ground into the floor after being thrown at each other.

Cleanup note - those wet Swiffer things really work on ground-in M&Ms.

Drinks note - each child will open approximately four cans of pop and take a sip out of each one before abandoning it forever.

Note on "the scene" - Justin Timberlake's latest offering (Se#yback) does not improve upon repetition.

But at least all the kids - including daughter - said they had a great time.  That's enough for us.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Well, the big teen blowout turned out OK on Friday night. Only half of those invited showed up (thanks be to Jesus).
> 
> Yes, makes you believe that you might've been forgiven for some of your youthful mayhem.  Yep, there is a God.
> 
> ...


 
That was the goal, wasn't it.  Congratulations!  You get the awesome parent award!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Katie.  We tried.  HH was a formidable presence against a  bunch of nonsense, and he didn't even need to wear his camo stuff.

We have told one of the "best friends" that her lucky parents get to host the sweet 16 party next year.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Thanks, Katie. We tried. HH was a formidable presence against a bunch of nonsense, and he didn't even need to wear his camo stuff.
> 
> We have told one of the "best friends" that her lucky parents get to host the sweet 16 party next year.


Mudbug, you're still standing Great job there mom I do remember the disaster a teen party can create, had one for my sister at 16 good heavens, here I was engaged and had to fend off some of her goofy friends and refuse entry to kids that came from other schools..Never again, but, I did when my kids wanted parties, but we sure limited the invites Plus BIG burly police detective neighbor was just the thing to keep things COOL!!!

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Kadesma, I made daughter type out a list of all the folks she invited. We had a few crashers but not too many.  

However, I am thinking if we are solicited to repeat this year's performance in the future that I will indeed enlist some addtional burly types to man the velvet rope.  

I'm thinking free plane tickets for Kim (Connie's man), Bucky, Goodweed, and pds's Paul for starters.


----------



## corazon (Oct 9, 2006)

Well done mudbug!  Glad to hear you lived through the weekend!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I made daughter type out a list of all the folks she invited. We had a few crashers but not too many.
> 
> However, I am thinking if we are solicited to repeat this year's performance in the future that I will indeed enlist some addtional burly types to man the velvet rope.
> 
> I'm thinking free plane tickets for Kim (Connie's man), Bucky, Goodweed, and pds's Paul for starters.


I think you just picked out some winners  I can see it now 

kadesma


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 9, 2006)

Painting while sick, what a joy! (Yeah, me weeked, other than watching the Tigers, pretty much sucked!)

John


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 9, 2006)

Mudbug, congratulations for surviving and I ditto you on the m&m's! A couple weekends we had a similar party for my 14 year old DD, and we had several crashers too. I did not put out the m&m's but someone brought them in - argh, now we have to check pockets too!

My weekend was great - we took my little guy to the pumpkin patch - what a treat to see him run around from pumpkins to tractors to horses to haunted forest to a sandbox full of corn! Not to mention:   Uh hem - THE BEARS WON AGAIN!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 9, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Since it's the first weekend of the month, it means that Saturday is "Date Day" for Buck and me. We take the first Saturday of the month to spend together doing something fun. Could be anything from going to yard sales, junking, having lunch at a new or favorite place, going to the movies, whatever.
> 
> This Saturday we're going to the movies to see Black Dahlia. I've been wanting to see it and Buck is in love with Scarlett Johansson. We loved her in _Girl with the Pearl Earring,_ which, if you haven't seen it, you should. After the movie we'll probably take the long way home to enjoy some of the colors beginning to happen in the woods. We live about 25 miles from the movie theater, so there'll be plenty of countryside to see. The weather's supposed to be nice, so that will be the icing on the cake.


 


When we checked the newspaper for the show times Saturday morning, we discovered that the movie was no longer playing. Bummer. We hadn't though of that so we didn't have a plan B. Instead we just stayed home and enjoyed the gorgeous day. The weather was picture-perfect. Buck spent a lot of his afternoon out on our big front porch with the laptop. Our porch is about 35 feet wide and 10 feet deep and we take every opportunity to sit out and enjoy the outside world.

Yesterday was just as lovely, if not better than Saturday. However, a little after 10 last night we ended up calling 911. As you in the U.S. know, this is an election year. My brother is running for judge/executive of our county. The incumbent has been in office for a very long time, but just coasting in the position.

At any rate, we've had an "elect ..." sign in our yard for my brother, Kevin. The sign was stolen last week, so Kevin brought another one Saturday afternoon and put it in a higher part of the yard.

About 10:15 p.m., I went out to give my outside kitties their "night time milkie" and noticed a pickup truck driving very slowly in front of our house. I went to see what was going on and discovered a man jumping out of the truck, sprinting up the front hill, grab the new sign, throw it in the truck and then the truck sped away. I shouted, "I saw you" as they drove away.  That's when I called 911.

An officer came immediately, took my description and went to do his job. I don't know how successful he was as of yet.

Kevin has been having a big problem with his signs being stolen. This is a small community and, from what I saw last night, these thieves were not young kids playing pranks. We'll see what happens.

This kind of stuff just ticks me off.  The U.S. Constitution gives us the right to vote, not the right to steal. I'm formulating a letter to the editor to send to our local papers on the subject.

Sorry about the rant, but it was a crappy end to a very nice weekend.

On a more pleasant note, today's just as nice as yesterday and Buck took the day off, so we'll enjoy it together. He said something yesterday about cookies. Maybe I'll make a batch of chocolate chip cookies later.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, it's 8pm, and my weekend is officially wrapping up.   (I didn't work today...hehehe)

Friday was a bit of a family reunion.  Lou got to meet lots of members of my family and we had a very nice time.  I'm so glad I went.

Saturday was apple picking at Weeds Orchards and that was magnificent.   I'd love to know how I spent a hundred bucks at a pick-your-own orchard...but my wallet is a heckuva lot lighter and the fridge is filled with about 2 thousand apples...not to mention the pumpkins and gourds and the dozen and a half donuts!   That was great.

Lou and I made a nice dinner on saturday night.   Boston lettuce tossed with balsamic dressing, sauteed mushrooms, sauteed cranberries and a fried sweet potato patty.  We had angle hair pasta with crab and shrimp.

Sunday we celebrated my son's 21st birthday, 10 dinner guests total.   We began the meal with stuffed zucchini, then lasagna with bologenese sauce, then chicken cutlets, sausage & peppers and tossed salad.   Birthday cake from B&W in Hackensack is always a huge hit.   Lou and I got into the hot tub late last night, sipping cognac the whole time.   I remember eating 3 petit fours in bed and then falling asleep.

Today we got a nice bike ride in (after I mopped the floors, and returned the good china to the cabinet) and then took a ride to get burgers for lunch.  

Lou caught a 4pm train back to Philly.

So, now, the coffee pot is set for 5am...and the weekend ends with a whisper.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 10, 2006)

lol, vb. it sounds like you enjoyed weed. umm, orchard.  

i know what you mean about their prices, but it's top quality stuff, and a good and varied selection. 

we went on sunday, and had a great day.

we came home with 2 big bags (1/2 bushels each, maybe?) of apples. macs, red deelish, golden deelish, cortland, gala, fuji, and jonah golds.

we had lunch at the barn-stand, and had a few dogs and burgers, fresh cider, huge chocolate dripping brownies, and cinnamon doughnuts.

and we bought a blueberry pie, which was ok, but a peach crumb cake that was outstanding. oh, and 2 big, perfect pumpkins that 2 different people tried to steal out of our wagon near the checkout. both people, well dressed and seemingly "normal" suburbanite parents, tried to pretend they thought it was their's or a friend's wagon. i just barked at them and they scampered off, tails tucked between their legs. 

all in all it was a fun day. lol, every time we've been there, the place was practically empty, hence the reason i told you it was so quiet and serene.
when we pulled up, our jaws dropped. i didn't know they were having a festival last weekend. sorry. dw said you were gonna bop me on the head for telling you to go there. 
the owners said it was the busiest, most profitable weekend in their history.
so, whaddya think? better than maskers, even with the crowd?
keep it in mind for next summer, for peach, plum, grape, and veggie picking.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2006)

When we first pulled up, Bucky, it wasn't all that crowded, but got more congested as the afternoon wore on.  Not to worry, we loved it and will surely be back next spring.
When we first walked into the market area, I simply followed the aroma of warm donuts and purchased half a dozen for immediate consumption.   I got the same varieties as you, plus winesaps, too.  I owe about 4 apple pies this weekend.   You deserve one too...thank you so much for the tip


----------

